# Pm-1340gt Shipped Will Need Vfd Help



## J Bennett (Sep 13, 2015)

First let me thank all of the posters on this sight. It was your information that led me to this decision.

As for the VFD help, AC electrical in this setting is not my strong point. I have dealt with it very little. I have read all of the threads mutable times. A lot of the attachments that I open are blank and some of the threads are non-recognizable gibberish. I'm a visual type and will wait till I can see what it actually is before asking questions.

Plans are to use factory forward and reverse control and transformer for light.
Hitachi WJ 200 VFD, Braking resistor, Jog function with forward and reverse.
I would like to converse with mksj on his proximity sensor and it's installation.

Again thanks and any advice on components that you have will be greatly appreciated.

James


----------



## mksj (Sep 13, 2015)

Please contact me by PM and send email address, I can provide some design suggestions. I did make a few proximity sensor holders based on a new design that uses sliding 3/8" rod rails and a floating hub that connects to the carriage stop micrometer piston. Requires 2 mounting holes to be drilled into the micrometer carriage stop. I have one left which was my original prototype, the new design also incorporates a mechanical micro safety switch should the proximity sensor fail or be overridden by the bypass switch. Uncommon, but anything is possible. I do not plan on making anymore, just takes too much time to do these builds and the custom cabling. But if someone just can't get it, I will assist with a low voltage system. I would toss the stock transformer, a decent power supply is $40 and can be used for lights, tachometer and to power the control relays depending on the system design. Delta (60W) DRC-24V60W1AZ sold by Mouser Electronics or  REIGNPOWER (100W) NL1100D-24 24VDC 4.2A (only 100W that will fit in control box, sold on eBay). Used both of these in two recent system builds.

Braking resistor 50 Ohm 250-500W: http://www.ebay.com/itm/300W-50-ohm...5-Tolerance-/171807049857?hash=item28007f8881

I am designing a new simple system that uses 3 double pole relays (4 if  coolant control is needed), and does not use the power supply from the WJ200, as it is limited to 100mA. The relays control the VFD inputs directly. All my newer designs have single and 2 stage braking, which reverts to single stage if the E-Stop is hit or the proximity stop triggers (for safety). But I have lots of circuit designs that I can provide. Also have updated the WJ200 programming parameters. 

Mark










It can get complicated.


----------



## middle.road (Sep 13, 2015)

Now thats the kind of soldering station I want someday...  
Maybe then I could solder up something properly...


----------



## J Bennett (Sep 14, 2015)

mksj said:


> Please contact me by PM and send email address, I can provide some design suggestions. I did make a few proximity sensor holders based on a new design that uses sliding 3/8" rod rails and a floating hub that connects to the carriage stop micrometer piston. Requires 2 mounting holes to be drilled into the micrometer carriage stop. I have one left which was my original prototype, the new design also incorporates a mechanical micro safety switch should the proximity sensor fail or be overridden by the bypass switch. Uncommon, but anything is possible. I do not plan on making anymore, just takes too much time to do these builds and the custom cabling. But if someone just can't get it, I will assist with a low voltage system. I would toss the stock transformer, a decent power supply is $40 and can be used for lights, tachometer and to power the control relays depending on the system design. Delta (60W) DRC-24V60W1AZ sold by Mouser Electronics or  REIGNPOWER (100W) NL1100D-24 24VDC 4.2A (only 100W that will fit in control box, sold on eBay). Used both of these in two recent system builds.
> 
> Braking resistor 50 Ohm 250-500W: http://www.ebay.com/itm/300W-50-ohm...5-Tolerance-/171807049857?hash=item28007f8881
> 
> ...



Mark

Thank you very much for the reply.

I picked up lathe today.

This is the type of information that I need. I will PM you later with some questions and my e mail address.
Thanks again.

James


----------



## Djstorm100 (Nov 11, 2015)

I know this thread is a few months old but what is the purpose of this proximity sensor?


----------



## mksj (Nov 12, 2015)

It is an electronic stop that acts like an E-Stop, needs to be used with a VFD/braking resistor to stop the machine quickly. You can machine to a fixed point when turning or threading with a reproducibility of better than 0.001". It attaches to the lathe micrometer stop for setting its position.


----------



## J Bennett (Nov 13, 2015)

DJ
I know it has been 2 months but due to my work load, prior commitments and health I have just started to wire and set up lathe.
Mark is the go to guy on this set up. He has built the system that I am installing.
I do a lot of threading up to a shoulder. A single crash can be very expensive. At my age, my hand/eye coordination is not what it use to be. I think that when I get this system up and working it will be a great stress relief.

James


----------



## zmotorsports (Nov 13, 2015)

Congrats on your new lathe James and welcome to the site.  Hope you are happy with it.

Mike.


----------



## J Bennett (Nov 13, 2015)

Mike
Thanks, Your thread and video was very nice. It was one of the factors in me purchasing this model.
As for being happy with it, only time will tell. I have a few issues with it but have not discussed them with Matt. I will have to get it up and running first. Most are cosmetic and adjustments as everyone has voiced before.

James


----------



## zmotorsports (Nov 13, 2015)

Thanks for checking out my videos and threads James, I hope you found them informative.

I am sure Matt will take care of you.  He is great to deal with and runs a first class business.

Mike.


----------



## J Bennett (Nov 15, 2015)

Mike

Thanks.
Yes they informative. I appreciate anyone that will take the time to share there knowledge.

James


----------

